# Milan: scatenato. Accordo con R. Rodriguez. Si tratta Luiz Gustavo.



## admin (8 Maggio 2017)

Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo _*cm.com*_, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.

_*Di Marzio*_: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.


_*Fabrizio Romano (Sky)*_: l'Inter aveva l'accordo con Rodriguez ma non voleva pagare la clausola e non ha trovato l'accordo col Wolfsburg. Si è inserito il Milan che ha l'accordo col giocatore e ora tratta col club tedesco.

Secondo _*Tuttosport*_ il Milan ha trovato un accordo con Rodriguez sulla base di 3 mln netti annui. Si cercherà nei prossimi giorni di chiudere col Wolfsburg (lo svizzero ha una clausola rescissoria da 22.5 mln).


----------



## Crox93 (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.



Luiz Gustavo a centrocampo sarebbe un buon innesto a certe cifre ma Rodriguez, ragazzi, sarebbe uno dei migliori terzini possibili che possiamo prendere! Non posso crederci


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2017)

*Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.*



Che stia finalmente per aprire Mirabilandia?


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.



Ottimo il primo una bestia

Il secondo non lo so, ha esperienza è uno che ha vinto la CL da protagonista. Ma mi sembra bollito, niente a che fare con quello di Hekyess


----------



## Therealsalva (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.



25-30 per tutti e due e rinforziamo la squadra in maniera incredibile per una spesa così esigua


----------



## Crox93 (8 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.*



Anche a 25 lo prenderei, a me piace moltissimo.


----------



## LukeLike (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.



Ma quelli a cui non piace Rodriguez si aspettano Marcelo o Alaba?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Maggio 2017)

Criticatelo che mirabelli risponde cosiiiiiii 
E andiamooooo


----------



## Therealsalva (8 Maggio 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma quelli a cui non piace Rodriguez si aspettano Marcelo o Alaba?



No no, basta che sia nato dopo il 2002 e non abbia ancora compiuto 16 anni


----------



## de sica (8 Maggio 2017)

Rodriguez terzino sinistro è da mutande croccanti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Maggio 2017)

Mi sembra strano che l'Inter lo ceda così a noi


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mi sembra strano che l'Inter lo ceda così a noi



Alaba ha insistito: non vuole concorrenza.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Maggio 2017)

Entrambi ottimi.

Ricardo Rodriguez fortissimo, magari.

Luiz Gustavo ottimo cc di rottura, assieme a Kessie (se lo dovessimo prendere) e ad un top come ad esempio Fabregas sarebbe un centrocampo ottimo.

Speriamo, bisogna trasformare le parole in fatti.


----------



## 97lorenzo (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.



Sarebbero due ottimi innesti, ma serve gente tecnica a cc fabregas o un altro come lui


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.*



Che significa? Che ora bisogna trattare con il Wolsburg?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Maggio 2017)

Nella mia ignoranza calcistica che manco so chi sono questi due....
Ma leggendo i Vs. Commenti sembrano acquisti ottimi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2017)

Sto male raga STO MALE ... Rodriguez è una bestia !!!


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2017)

Speriamo, Rodriguez è forte! Mi stupirebbe però se arrivasse a quelle cifre. Pensavo costasse di più.
Luiz Gustavo invece non mi fa impazzire. Era una bestia 5-6 anni fa, ora è in fase calante.


----------



## Giangy (8 Maggio 2017)

Ricardo Rodriguez magari! Anche Luiz Gustavo giocatore di esperienza, che può servire. Speriamo bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.*


Ma paghiamo pure la clausola! Maronna, Ricardo Rodriguez, maronna


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.



Godo

Ricardo è un mostro


----------



## Therealsalva (8 Maggio 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Speriamo, Rodriguez è forte! Mi stupirebbe però se arrivasse a quelle cifre. Pensavo costasse di più.
> Luiz Gustavo invece non mi fa impazzire. Era una bestia 5-6 anni fa, ora è in fase calante.



Io considerei la possibilità centrale nella difesa a 3


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Maggio 2017)

*Fabrizio Romano (Sky): l'Inter aveva l'accordo con Rodriguez ma non voleva pagare la clausola e non ha trovato l'accordo col Wolfsburg. Si è inserito il Milan che ha l'accordo col giocatore e ora tratta col club tedesco. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma quelli a cui non piace Rodriguez si aspettano Marcelo o Alaba?



Rodriguez è la miglior opzione possibile sul mercato


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che significa? Che ora bisogna trattare con il Wolsburg?



C'è la clausola, ma cercheranno di capire se il Wolfsburg è disposto a cederlo ad una cifra inferiore.
Non credo che succederà, però. I tedeschi tirano la corda anche con i giocatori particolarmente scontenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma paghiamo pure la clausola! Maronna, Ricardo Rodriguez, maronna



Finché non vedo non ci credo sarebbe di grand lunga il miglior terzino degli ultimi 10 anni e tra i primi 3 del campionato... ma a mani basse


----------



## DEJAN75 (8 Maggio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Godo
> 
> Ricardo è un mostro



Ragazzi mi fido di voi.. ma e' cosi forte ? ho visto un paio di video su youtube e non mi ha entusiamato... mi sembra il classico terzino monopiede che va solo in una direzione.. si ok gran fisico e prestanza.. ma bo... mi fidero di voi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finché non vedo non ci credo sarebbe di grand lunga il miglior terzino degli ultimi 10 anni e tra i primi 3 del campionato... ma a mani basse


Rodriguez è tra i primi 5 terzini sinistri al mondo, altro che serie A.


----------



## Therealsalva (8 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> C'è la clausola, ma cercheranno di capire se il Wolfsburg è disposto a cederlo ad una cifra inferiore.
> Non credo che succederà, però. I tedeschi tirano la corda anche con i giocatori particolarmente scontenti.



Penso che più che una questione economica sia sulla possibile rateizzazione, la clausola andrebbe pagata tutta e subito, non esattamente il top per i nostri conti disastrati! Speriamo si possa arrivare ad un compromesso


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi fido di voi.. ma e' cosi forte ? ho visto un paio di video su youtube e non mi ha entusiamato... mi sembra il classico terzino monopiede che va solo in una direzione.. si ok gran fisico e prestanza.. ma bo... mi fidero di voi



i video su youtube sono utili come il due di coppe con briscola a bastoni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi fido di voi.. ma e' cosi forte ? ho visto un paio di video su youtube e non mi ha entusiamato... mi sembra il classico terzino monopiede che va solo in una direzione.. si ok gran fisico e prestanza.. ma bo... mi fidero di voi



No no fidati , devastante .


----------



## alcyppa (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.




Rodriguez???

Dai non ci credo sarebbe troppo bello.
Un terzino SERIO finalmente dopo anni di Vacche magrissime è un sogno.


Se poi ci aggiungono il suo quasi omonimo ancora meglio


----------



## siioca (8 Maggio 2017)

Sarebbe un grandissimo colpo, uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo.


----------



## DEJAN75 (8 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no fidati , devastante .



a posto.. io mi fido.. non avendolo mai visto mi ero affidato al tubo.. non lo conosco sono onesto.. mi fido di voi..


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Penso che più che una questione economica sia sulla possibile rateizzazione, la clausola andrebbe pagata tutta e subito, non esattamente il top per i nostri conti disastrati! Speriamo si possa arrivare ad un compromesso



Si, probabilmente hai ragione tu


----------



## DEJAN75 (8 Maggio 2017)

pero faccio una riflessione... ***** ma se spendiamo 20 milioni su un terzino e 30 su keita .. a 18 su musacchio.. minchia siamo gia a 70.... centrocampo e attacco ?


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Maggio 2017)

Rodriguez è da mast****azione. Luiz Gustavo ormai ha passato il meglio della sua carriera, lo vedrei come prima riserva.


----------



## sballotello (8 Maggio 2017)

gli si può sbolognare qualcuno dei nostri cessi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi vi basta sapere che al Wolf tira i rigori e ogni tanto le punizioni giusto per capire la tecnica che tanto ci manca


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> pero faccio una riflessione... ***** ma se spendiamo 20 milioni su un terzino e 30 su keita .. a 18 su musacchio.. minchia siamo gia a 70.... centrocampo e attacco ?



Non si contano così , l abbiamo scritto tipo 193749329 volte


----------



## ralf (8 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rodriguez è tra i primi 5 terzini sinistri al mondo, altro che serie A.



Mah non credo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.



Mutande croccantissime! Welcome to Mirabilandia


----------



## Aron (8 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che stia finalmente per aprire Mirabilandia?



Ahahahahah


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...



Speriamo, Rodriguez sarebbe davvero un ottimo innesto, altro che i terzini con cui andiamo girando negli ultimi dieci anni (!) Tanta roba davvero, e siamo solo al 8 maggio!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Maggio 2017)

*Di Marzio: il Milan vuole pagare 22,5M magari con qualche bonus e sta trattando con il Wolfsburg.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Mah non credo.


Posso mettere Sandro, Marcelo e Alaba davanti a Rodriguez. Trovamene tu altri due.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan vuole pagare 22,5M magari con qualche bonus e sta trattando con il Wolfsburg.*


Chiudiamo immediatamente: Rodriguez è fortissimo.


----------



## Symon (8 Maggio 2017)

Sono tutti ottimi acquisti si vede che c'è dietro qualcuno che ci sà fare...Rodriguez, Luiz Gustavo, Kjaer, Keita sono tutti acquisti magari non da scudetto diretto, ma da Champions sicura e imho anche qualcosa in più.
Poi l'agonismo di Rodriguez ci serve proprio, a prescindere dal fatto che ora abbiamo una larva come terzino sinistro, ma a parte Kucka ed Abate negli 11 non c'è nessun "gladiatore".


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan vuole pagare 22,5M magari con qualche bonus e sta trattando con il Wolfsburg.*


Dopo musacchio e kessie ... ecco il terzo colponeeee ...
Godooooo


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Posso mettere Sandro, Marcelo e Alaba davanti a Rodriguez. Trovamene tu altri due.



Abate e De Sciglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Sono tutti ottimi acquisti si vede che c'è dietro qualcuno che ci sà fare...Rodriguez, Luiz Gustavo, Kjaer, Keita sono tutti acquisti magari non da scudetto diretto, ma da Champions sicura e imho anche qualcosa in più.
> Poi l'agonismo di Rodriguez ci serve proprio, a prescindere dal fatto che ora abbiamo una larva come terzino sinistro, ma a parte Kucka ed Abate negli 11 non c'è nessun "gladiatore".



Si e non dimentichiamo che fisicamente è un toro e ha tecnica


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Maggio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Sono tutti ottimi acquisti si vede che c'è dietro qualcuno che ci sà fare...Rodriguez, Luiz Gustavo, Kjaer, Keita sono tutti acquisti magari non da scudetto diretto, ma da Champions sicura e imho anche qualcosa in più.
> Poi l'agonismo di Rodriguez ci serve proprio, a prescindere dal fatto che ora abbiamo una larva come terzino sinistro, ma a parte Kucka ed Abate negli 11 non c'è nessun "gladiatore".



Ma Kjaer anche no!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Sono tutti ottimi acquisti si vede che c'è dietro qualcuno che ci sà fare...Rodriguez, Luiz Gustavo, Kjaer, Keita sono tutti acquisti magari non da scudetto diretto, ma da Champions sicura e imho anche qualcosa in più.
> Poi l'agonismo di Rodriguez ci serve proprio, a prescindere dal fatto che ora abbiamo una larva come terzino sinistro, ma a parte Kucka ed Abate negli 11 non c'è nessun "gladiatore".


Ora capisci che intendo quando dicevo che Abate è scarso? Rodriguez è quello forte


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Maggio 2017)

Magari Rodriguez magari. Ottimo anche Gustavo a cifre ridotte


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan vuole pagare 22,5M magari con qualche bonus e sta trattando con il Wolfsburg.*



Mamma mia , chiudete perché mi metto a piangere . Finalmente un vero terzino dopo 10 anni che lo chiediamo !!


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2017)

[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] Dumba aaaaaa a
Allora che anteprima ti ho dato?


----------



## Symon (8 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ora capisci che intendo quando dicevo che Abate è scarso? Rodriguez è quello forte



Mai detto che Abate è Marcelo. Ma la grinta e la velocità di Ignazio (oltre che il carisma) sono doti rare, fidati.
Rodriguez mi piace perchè ha qualità caratteriali analoghe, meno velocità più tecnico.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan vuole pagare 22,5M magari con qualche bonus e sta trattando con il Wolfsburg.*



Vogliamo chiudere ma alle nostre condizioni. Daje Mirabilia!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Mai detto che Abate è Marcelo. Ma la grinta e la velocità di Ignazio (oltre che il carisma) sono doti rare, fidati.
> Rodriguez mi piace perchè ha qualità caratteriali analoghe, meno velocità più tecnico.


Rodriguez pappa a colazione Abate, in tutto: fase offensiva e fase difensiva.


----------



## Symon (8 Maggio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ma Kjaer anche no!



Perché no?
Io lo prenderei subito. Ha sempre fatto bene dovunque...e pure qualche goal pesante.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Maggio 2017)

Mi sa che i nostri CINEZI POVERI si sono arrabbiati dopo la batosta di ieri ahah non fateli incacchiare che finisce male ahah


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Maggio 2017)

Scusate se vado un attimo OT: ma visto che Keita non è detto riusciamo a prenderlo, perché nessuno ha pensato a Son del Tottenham? È fortissimo


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan vuole pagare 22,5M magari con qualche bonus e sta trattando con il Wolfsburg.*





ralf ha scritto:


> Mah non credo.



Sono d'accordo con te, ma è comunque un buon giocatore. Il prezzo è onesto, se Ghoulam costa 10-15 va bene spenderne 20 per Rodriguez, considerando che è ancora giovane e ha risolto i problemi fisici, mi pare.


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan vuole pagare 22,5M magari con qualche bonus e sta trattando con il Wolfsburg.*



Booooom 

Stiamo tornando


----------



## Aron (8 Maggio 2017)

Un terzino forte ci manca dai tempi di Cafu 
E mi riferisco al miglior Cafu


----------



## alcyppa (8 Maggio 2017)

Ma, fosse tutto vero, che da bulli è prendere Rodriguez??


M: "Pronto Kolasinac, verresti al Milan?"
K: "Mah, non so. Forse. C'è l'Arsenal, ci penso.."
M:"Se se, a mai più...tuuuuu....tuuuuu"

M: "Pronto Aurelio, vorremmo Ghoulam. Quanto vuoi?"
ADL:"È in scadenza ma non voglio venderlo a voi"
M: "Ma torna a fare cinepanettoni va...tuuuuu..tuuuuuuu"

M: "Scolta Yogurt, caccia un po' di grano che mi sono girate le palle e vado a prendere Rodriguez"


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Maggio 2017)

Effetto collaterale (positivo) della batosta di ieri?


----------



## Crox93 (8 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Fabrizio Romano (Sky): l'Inter aveva l'accordo con Rodriguez ma non voleva pagare la clausola e non ha trovato l'accordo col Wolfsburg. Si è inserito il Milan che ha l'accordo col giocatore e ora tratta col club tedesco. *



Non voleva pagare la clausola? Non ci credo, dai.
Se Alaba vale 70 milioni Rodriguez 25/30 tutti!




Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan vuole pagare 22,5M magari con qualche bonus e sta trattando con il Wolfsburg.*



Bisogna chiudere, non vediamo un terzino cosi da 10 anni almeno.


----------



## alcyppa (8 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan vuole pagare 22,5M magari con qualche bonus e sta trattando con il Wolfsburg.*






The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] Dumba aaaaaa a
> Allora che anteprima ti ho dato?



Non valgono questi favoritismi 

Comunque visto che sembrerebbe tu sappia qualcosina in più che dici, ci spero un po' alla lontana e con moderazione al tuo avatar?


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Maggio 2017)

Anche 22,5 è un prezzo giusto.Chiudere subito.


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Maggio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Perché no?
> Io lo prenderei subito. Ha sempre fatto bene dovunque...e pure qualche goal pesante.



Nel senso che a differenza degli altri che hai scritto non è da zona Champion s.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Nel senso che a differenza degli altri che hai scritto non è da zona Champion s.



Continuate a dimenticare che molti cessi verranno spediti sulla luna e comunque la panchina va rifondata completamente


----------



## Symon (8 Maggio 2017)

Parere tuo...comunque se la coppia di centrali è Romagnoli-Musacchio, Kjaer farebbe la riserva.


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Maggio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Parere tuo...comunque se la coppia di centrali è Romagnoli-Musacchio, Kjaer farebbe la riserva.



C'è Gonzalez Rodriguez a zero...


----------



## dottor Totem (8 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan vuole pagare 22,5M magari con qualche bonus e sta trattando con il Wolfsburg.*



Ma a livello fisico come sta? Su transfermarkt sembra che abbia avuto una lesione ai legamenti per 2 mesi e ora sia ancora fuori per un problema alla caviglia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ma a livello fisico come sta? Su transfermarkt sembra che abbia avuto una lesione ai legamenti per 2 mesi e ora sia ancora fuori per un problema alla caviglia.



Si quest anno ha avuto qualche problema infatti il Wolf non sta andando bene , comunque mi ripeto di grand lunga tra i migliori 3 terzini della Bundesliga


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Maggio 2017)

Madonna ragazzi mutande croccanti


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Io considerei la possibilità centrale nella difesa a 3



Per Luiz Gustavo? Non amo la difesa a 3, però in teoria avrebbe le caratteristiche per farlo.


----------



## koti (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...


Kessie - Luiz Gustavo 

Ma a Montella non piacevano i palleggiatori? Come mai questi fabbri? Sembrerebbe più un centrocampo adatto per Mancini.


----------



## neversayconte (8 Maggio 2017)

LUis Gustavo è impiegabile come difensore centrale, ha ormai la maturità per farlo. farebbe ripartire l'azione.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (8 Maggio 2017)

Rodriguez sarebbe tanta roba...

Su Luiz Gustavo, invece, vado controcorrente... Per me è più che sopravvalutato... Non lo prenderei mai per un prezzo che non sia di saldo, ma solo perché il nostro centrocampo è attualmente da cavarsi gli occhi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...



Questo e fortissimo da prender subito, piuttosto molliamo Kessie e con quei soldi paghiamo la sua clausola.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Kessie - Luiz Gustavo
> 
> Ma a Montella non piacevano i palleggiatori? Come mai questi fabbri? Sembrerebbe più un centrocampo adatto per Mancini.



Luiz Gustavo fabbro è una bestemmia.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Superpippo80 (8 Maggio 2017)

Neanche a me piace L. Gustavo


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...



Non esulto fino a che non è ufficiale.si divertono fin troppo ad illuderci per poi buttarcelo nel culo questi di sky


----------



## Pampu7 (8 Maggio 2017)

Mancava il nome nuovo di giornata


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan vuole pagare 22,5M magari con qualche bonus e sta trattando con il Wolfsburg.*





neversayconte ha scritto:


> LUis Gustavo è impiegabile come difensore centrale, ha ormai la maturità per farlo. farebbe ripartire l'azione.



In realtà anche Rodriguez qualche volta quest'anno ha fatto il centrale, penso che sia stato in caso di emergenza però qualche partita lì gliel'ho vista fare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Fabrizio Romano (Sky): l'Inter aveva l'accordo con Rodriguez ma non voleva pagare la clausola e non ha trovato l'accordo col Wolfsburg. Si è inserito il Milan che ha l'accordo col giocatore e ora tratta col club tedesco. *



Maa come la potenzia Suniiing non ha 23 milioni per la clausola?


----------



## kollaps (8 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Kessie - Luiz Gustavo
> 
> Ma a Montella non piacevano i palleggiatori? Come mai questi fabbri? Sembrerebbe più un centrocampo adatto per Mancini.



Se 4-2-3-1 sarà, ci vuole una diga lì in mezzo...e sia Kessiè che Gustavo non sono propriamente "fabbri", ma anzi oltre ad essere abbastanza rapidi, hanno anche ottime doti di palleggio.
Il vero top lo voglio sulla trequarti (James? )


----------



## koti (8 Maggio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Luiz Gustavo fabbro è una bestemmia.


È più bravo ad interdire che ad impostare, di fianco a Kessie preferirei Biglia.


----------



## ralf (8 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Posso mettere Sandro, Marcelo e Alaba davanti a Rodriguez. Trovamene tu altri due.


Mendy e Filipe Luis i primi che mi vengono in mente, ma te ne potrei fare altri di nomi.


mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma è comunque un buon giocatore. Il prezzo è onesto, se Ghoulam costa 10-15 va bene spenderne 20 per Rodriguez, considerando che è ancora giovane e ha risolto i problemi fisici, mi pare.


Tre anni fa era uno dei migliori, tantè che lo voleva anche il Rel Madrid, negli ultimi due anni si è un pò perso tra guai fisici e brutte prestazioni. Quest'anno tra l'altro ha giocato quasi sempre da difensore centrale(18 partite da DC e 9 da Tsx).


----------



## kollaps (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In realtà anche Rodriguez qualche volta quest'anno ha fatto il centrale, penso che sia stato in caso di emergenza però qualche partita lì gliel'ho vista fare.



Se manteniamo l'assetto di quest'anno, a sinistra serve un terzino che sappia anche stare basso e fare il centrale nella difesa a 3.
Da una parte Rodriguez più bravo difensivamente, dall'altra Conti che si spinge in avanti sarebbe TOP.
Non a caso, un altro profilo ricercato era Kolasinac, anche lui spesso bloccato dietro.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Fabrizio Romano (Sky): l'Inter aveva l'accordo con Rodriguez ma non voleva pagare la clausola e non ha trovato l'accordo col Wolfsburg. Si è inserito il Milan che ha l'accordo col giocatore e ora tratta col club tedesco. *



dai dai portare a casa e un bel ciaone a de scempio. 

calma e sangue freddo, finchè non vedo l'ufficialità non mi esalto, ma se iniziano a girare questi nomi, c'è da stappare lo spumante.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Maggio 2017)

Speriamo sia una notizia fondata... Ricardo Rodíguez e Luiz Gustavo sarebbero due innesti fantastici. Il primo in piena rampa di lancio e il secondo al pieno della maturità (non lo definirei per nulla bollito). 

È su questi tipi di profili che dobbiamo lanciarci. A questi prezzi poi sarebbe un ottimo affare.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...



Speriamo che queste notizie trovino riscontro,abbiamo troppo bisogno di nomi di questo tipo. Ma l'Inter che non ha voluto pagare la clausola?


----------



## 666psycho (8 Maggio 2017)

Sarebbe troppo bello


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Maggio 2017)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Speriamo che queste notizie trovino riscontro,abbiamo troppo bisogno di nomi di questo tipo. Ma l'Inter che non ha voluto pagare la clausola?



Magari devono aspettare le indicazioni del nuovo allenatore..... Che ovviamente ancora non sanno chi sarà. 

Agire in fretta per anticipare la concorrenza.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Mendy e Filipe Luis i primi che mi vengono in mente, ma te ne potrei fare altri di nomi.
> 
> Tre anni fa era uno dei migliori, tantè che lo voleva anche il Rel Madrid, negli ultimi due anni si è un pò perso tra guai fisici e brutte prestazioni. Quest'anno tra l'altro ha giocato quasi sempre da difensore centrale(18 partite da DC e 9 da Tsx).


Perfetto. Un jolly allora ! Ancora meglio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Maggio 2017)

Nessuno teme un rischio Taiwo? Eravamo tutti egualmente esaltati


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Nessuno teme un rischio Taiwo? Eravamo tutti egualmente esaltati



No dai , lui sono anni che è tra i migliori terzini della Bundesliga.


----------



## Roger84 (8 Maggio 2017)

A posto di De Scempio sarebbe un upgrade assurdo...!!! Ci vuole gente con le pa**e e gente che sappia calciare cosa che il nostro attuale terzino neanche lontanamente è in grado di fare!!!

Al di là di chi prenderemo, mi sembra che Mirabelli stia scandagliando mezzo mercato mondiale.....le premesse per un grande Milan ci sono tutte, forza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pampu7 (8 Maggio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Nessuno teme un rischio Taiwo? Eravamo tutti egualmente esaltati



Taiwo sarebbe titolare al posto di Vangioni ridendo e scherzando è


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Maggio 2017)

Rodriguez é semplicemente il miglior terzino sinistro disponibile sul mercato per distacco.

Sinceramente era il mio sogno del ruolo quando mi mettevo a stilare la formazione dei sogni per l'anno prossimo.

Se davvero arrivasse......


----------



## RickyB83 (8 Maggio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia una notizia fondata... Ricardo Rodíguez e Luiz Gustavo sarebbero due innesti fantastici. Il primo in piena rampa di lancio e il secondo al pieno della maturità (non lo definirei per nulla bollito).
> 
> È su questi tipi di profili che dobbiamo lanciarci. A questi prezzi poi sarebbe un ottimo affare.



Uno che ha già alzato una Champions ci vuole in squadra.. Per forza..


----------



## Pit96 (8 Maggio 2017)

Non lo conosco, ma sono sicuro che sarà molto meglio di quello che già abbiamo


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Maggio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Magari devono aspettare le indicazioni del nuovo allenatore..... Che ovviamente ancora non sanno chi sarà.
> 
> Agire in fretta per anticipare la concorrenza.



Ah, sicuramente è la strategia vincente.Per fortuna quest'anno ci stiamo muovendo nei tempi giusti,il vento sta cambiando!


----------



## Casnop (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...


Rodriguez sta ora facendo esperienze importanti come difensore centrale, ma nel ruolo originario rimane tuttora uno dei profili più interessanti a livello internazionale. Di Luiz Gustavo abbiamo già detto, il suo profilo manca nel progetto montelliano di puro 433, il centrocampista argine che pulisce il pallone dagli scarichi difensivi e fa partire il gioco sulle carraie delle mezzali o degli esterni. Da vedere le condizioni fisiche di entrambi, ma in tali premesse i giocatori sono di gran livello. Mirabelli sulla baionetta.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.*


Ma magari. Ricardo Rodriguez è un terzino completo, abile soprattutto sui calci piazzati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2017)

Pedullà dice che non c'è nessun accordo mmm, vediamo non voglio illudermi fino alle firme tutto puù succedere.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...



Magari!


----------



## BraveHeart (8 Maggio 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> pero faccio una riflessione... ***** ma se spendiamo 20 milioni su un terzino e 30 su keita .. a 18 su musacchio.. minchia siamo gia a 70.... centrocampo e attacco ?



Come ho già scritto in un altro post nessuno sa realmente il budget a disposizione. Ed è un dato di fatto che nessuno sappia i giocatori che trattiamo finché di fatto non arrivano accordi definitivi. Ieri nessuno parlava di rodriguez


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] Dumba aaaaaa a
> Allora che anteprima ti ho dato?



Se non mi mandi l'altra metà di MP spaco botilia (  )



Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...



Chiaramente non possiamo pagarlo in una tranche (con le clausole è così), si cercherà una rateizzazione


----------



## kollaps (8 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se non mi mandi l'altra metà di MP spaco botilia (  )



Non godete solo voi


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Maggio 2017)

30-35 mln di euro per Ricardo e Luiz Gustavo sono un affare per noi e mi sembra anche per il Wolfsburg che cosi non svende due giocatori importanti che non vogliono rinnovare e che hanno già chiesto andar via..

Donnarumma
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Ricardo
Kessiè Luiz Gustavo Bonaventura
Suso Belotti Keita​


----------



## Crox93 (8 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 30-35 mln di euro per Ricardo e Luiz Gustavo sono un affare per noi e mi sembra anche per il Wolfsburg che cosi non svende due giocatori importanti che non vogliono rinnovare e che hanno già chiesto andar via..
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Ricardo
> ...



Magari 



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se non mi mandi l'altra metà di MP spaco botilia (  )



Vogliamo sapere anche noi


----------



## koti (8 Maggio 2017)

*Secondo Di Marzio al momento la pista Luiz Gustavo è in "stand by", in quanto si è fiduciosi di chiudere per Kessie.*


----------



## koti (8 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio al momento la pista Luiz Gustavo è in "stand by", in quanto si è fiduciosi di chiudere per Kessie.*


Bene, quindi non li prenderemo entrambi ma sono alternativi. Mi sembrava strano infatti.


----------



## Heaven (9 Maggio 2017)

Beh se arriva dovrà vincere la concorrenza di Vangioni


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Beh se arriva dovrà vincere la concorrenza di Vangioni


Ma davvero.. qua ci fomentiamo tutti... 
abbiamo vangioni ragazzi! Questo gli farà panchina assicurata! Chi è costui al cospetto del più forte terzino sinistro al mondo?


----------



## luigi61 (9 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo cm.com, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...



Ora ho anche capito come mai ultimamente Vincenzino è sempre sorridente e scherzoso anche quando si perde.......gli stanno facendo uno squadrone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (9 Maggio 2017)

Quindi abbiamo preso Musacchio, Kessie e Ricardo Rodriguez.... ma di comunicati ufficiali, di fatti concreti, neanche l'ombra...
Bah, rimango scettico... ma con speranza... speriamo sia tutto vero!


----------



## koti (9 Maggio 2017)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Quindi abbiamo preso Musacchio, Kessie e Ricardo Rodriguez.... ma di comunicati ufficiali, di fatti concreti, neanche l'ombra...
> Bah, rimango scettico... ma con speranza... speriamo sia tutto vero!


Per ora solo Musacchio.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (9 Maggio 2017)

Ma neanche per Musacchio ci sono comunicati ufficiali.

La speranza c'è, ma l'idea che francamente possano arrivare tutti questi giocatori mi lascia un po' perplesso e dubbioso... spero di sbagliarmi! Ma finché non vedo non credo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2017)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Ma neanche per Musacchio ci sono comunicati ufficiali.
> 
> La speranza c'è, ma l'idea che francamente possano arrivare tutti questi giocatori mi lascia un po' perplesso e dubbioso... spero di sbagliarmi! Ma finché non vedo non credo!



Ma come ? Non penso che a campionato in corso sia per la squadra che per il giocatore si possa rendere pubblico il trasferimento


----------



## Serginho (9 Maggio 2017)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Quindi abbiamo preso Musacchio, Kessie e Ricardo Rodriguez.... ma di comunicati ufficiali, di fatti concreti, neanche l'ombra...
> Bah, rimango scettico... ma con speranza... speriamo sia tutto vero!



Stiamo al 9 maggio eh, non e' manco finito il campionato. Per cortesia


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (9 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma come ? Non penso che a campionato in corso sia per la squadra che per il giocatore si possa rendere pubblico il trasferimento



Probabilmente è come dici tu.

Comunque ciò che voglio dire è che si stanno facendo tanti nomi, alcuni addirittura sembrano già presi... non vorrei si rimanesse con il pugno di mosche in mano...

C'è poco da fare, vediamo appena finisce il campionato...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Stiamo al 9 maggio eh, non e' manco finito il campionato. Per cortesia


.


----------



## Casnop (9 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 30-35 mln di euro per Ricardo e Luiz Gustavo sono un affare per noi e mi sembra anche per il Wolfsburg che cosi non svende due giocatori importanti che non vogliono rinnovare e che hanno già chiesto andar via..
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Ricardo
> ...


Quel centrocampo ha gli elementi giusti al posto giusto per un 433. Pellegrini variante sulle mezzali, destra e/o sinistra. Attacco potente, con buona dote di gol in partenza. Una buona squadra, all'allenatore il compito di farla diventare ottima, cioè vincente.


----------



## Casnop (9 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma come ? Non penso che a campionato in corso sia per la squadra che per il giocatore si possa rendere pubblico il trasferimento


Precisamente, è vietato, Lollo, un minuto dopo il fischio finale di Cagliari-Milan, alla 38esima il 28 maggio prossimo, sarà possibile, un minuto prima quella firma non sarà consentita, con data certa, sui moduli FIGC.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio al momento la pista Luiz Gustavo è in "stand by", in quanto si è fiduciosi di chiudere per Kessie.*



E in stand by lo lascerei. 
Sia chiaro, è un buon giocatore che fino a 2 anni fa mi avrebbe anche esaltato, ma sia lui che Rodriguez vengono da due anni un po' così. Diciamo che Rodriguez è calato dopo l'Europeo. 
Non a caso la loro squadra rischia di retrocedere. 
Quindi stiamo comunque prendendo profili da squadre in lotta per salvarsi. 
Ovvio che non è colpa loro e i loro potenziale è nettamente superiore ai compagni di squadra, però attenzione a riempire la squadra di nomi esotici...
Detto ciò sono stra contento per Rodriguez (devo fare una statua al mio amico visto che io pensavo chiudessimo per Darmian)... ma a Gustavo preferisco Kessie. E se non riusciamo con Kessie abbiamo almeno altre 3 o 4 piste percorribili prima di andare su Gustavo. 
Sono comunque ottimista. 
Sono entusiasta dal fatto che si cerca un mediano in quella posizione. Vuol dire che Mortovivo ha chiuso!


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio al momento la pista Luiz Gustavo è in "stand by", in quanto si è fiduciosi di chiudere per Kessie.*



Evidente che uno sia l'alternativa all'altro, con buonissima pace dei gufi


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Maggio 2017)

Che arrivi in fretta la fine del campionato


----------



## BELOUFA (9 Maggio 2017)

Ma l'agente di questi due è Mascardi?
Perchè se fosse Mascardi abbandonerei l'idea di prendere solo uno dei 2, il manager argentino è famosissimo per il prendi 2 paghi 1 con cui ti rifila sempre na sola.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Ma l'agente di questi due è Mascardi?
> Perchè se fosse Mascardi abbandonerei l'idea di prendere solo uno dei 2, il manager argentino è famosissimo per il prendi 2 paghi 1 con cui ti rifila sempre na sola.



Beh che Gustavo non sia Busquets è risaputo ma per chi arriva da Poli e Montolivo lui pare Desailly


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2017)

Un terzino sinistroooo???!!!!
Non lo vedo dai tempi di zambrotta/serginho??


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh che Gustavo non sia Busquets è risaputo ma per chi arriva da Poli e Montolivo lui pare Desailly



Quoto.
Lollo ma quante volte lo dobbiamo dire e ridire che sto centrocampo va rifondato da zero? Pare davvero che molti nonostante i continui stupri degli ultimi 4 anni non si rendano conto del livello davvero vomitoso della nostra mediana..

Magari prenderne tre (Kessie-Gustavo-Fabregas)..si inizierebbe a ragionare..

Ma qua ormai ci si sta abituando a considerare "accettabile" che uno come Kuko faccia 25-30 partite su un anno..


----------



## BELOUFA (9 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh che Gustavo non sia Busquets è risaputo ma per chi arriva da Poli e Montolivo lui pare Desailly



Con me sfondi una porta aperte, a me Gustavo piace. e anche tanto, giocatore inteligentissimo, lo preferirei a Kessie


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Maggio 2017)

*Secondo Tuttosport il Milan ha trovato un accordo con Rodriguez sulla base di 3 mln netti annui. Si cercherà nei prossimi giorni di chiudere col Wolfsburg (lo svizzero ha una clausola rescissoria da 22.5 mln).*


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan scatenato sul mercato. Fassione e Mirabelli oggi hanno visto i procuratori di Luiz Gustavo e Ricardo Rodriguez. Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con il terzino, ora manca solo l'ok del Wolfsburg. Luiz Gustavo, secondo _*cm.com*_, è un obiettivo prioritario per il centrocampo.
> 
> _*Di Marzio*_: Il Milan nei prossimi giorni contatterà il Wolfsburg. Il giocatore ha una clausola di 22.5 milioni, ma si cercherà di averlo alle migliori condizioni possibili.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Milo (9 Maggio 2017)

Speriamo di chiudere subito per Rodriguez, per Luiz gustavo possiamo metterlo tranquillamente in stand by, non mi entusiasma.

Rodriguez automaticamente escluderebbe Kolasinac?


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2017)

*continuiamo qui:*http://www.milanworld.net/milan-il-punto-di-mercato-9-maggio-2017-a-vt46901.html


----------

